# JTabbedPane Reiter breite



## Foermchen82 (10. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es bei der JTabbedPane irgendeine Möglichkeit die Reiter so breit zu machen wie das Panel an sich ist und wenn es mehrere Tabs sind, diese gleichmäßig in ihrer Breite zu Verteilen?


----------



## SlaterB (10. Nov 2010)

vorgegeben gibts da anscheinend nichts,
google-Suche liefert als Ideen Icons setzen (auch unsichbare)
JTabbedPane size of Tabs

oder HTML, z.B.
> tabbedPane.addTab("<html><body leftmargin=15 topmargin=8 marginwidth=15 marginheight=5>Tab1</body></html>", ..);

also alles Breiten manuell angeben..


----------



## Foermchen82 (10. Nov 2010)

Das ist schon richtig, dass es solche Kniffe gibt, aber wenn sich mal die Tabzahl ändert wirds hässlig.

Mal schaun ob mir noch was einfällt


----------



## mjdv (10. Nov 2010)

Java Swing Tips: Horizontally fill tabs of a JTabbedPane

Sowas vielleicht?

Oder ich glaube noch besser:

Swing - JTabbedPane - Stretching the tabs to the width of the pane

Das geht über ein eigenes Look and Feel für die JTabbedPane. Dort returnst du die Briete des Tabs welcher angelegt werdne soll. Ziemlich haarig wirds nur, wenn man das Fenster dann resized, da die DInger dann nicht mitwachsen Oo

Gibt anscheinend keine gute Lösung. Wozu brauchst dus denn?


----------



## Gast2 (15. Jul 2011)

Hi ich kram den mal wieder raus. 

Und zwar möchte ich auch einer TabbedPane sagen können: Volle Breite der TabbedPane als Reiterbreite bzw. gleichmäßig verteilen. (Soll damit so aussehen wie unter NetBeans der Browser Bereich links). 

Gibts hierzu vielleicht inzwischen etwas neues?


----------

